# Beijing Breweries



## superdave (4/5/14)

Been a while since I was last on here, but figured I'd share some pub/brewery expereince from Beijing and Shanghai. A search didn't really come up with much relating to the 'Slow Boat Brewery', 'Great Leap Brewery' and the 'Boxing Cat Brewery'.

Slow Boat Brewery is located in Beijing and has two locations. I went to the Dongsi location.
http://www.slowboatbrewery.com/



I forgot to grab a photo of the beer list but I do know what this sample paddle had from left to right; a Honey Ale, Anise Stout, Vienna Lager, Coffee Porter, Vanilla Stout. I also had a rye beer there. There was a further 4 or so IPA/APA beers I didn't get onto.
Priced ranged from 35RMB to 70RMB. They also tasted pretty good, but being a stout/porter fan I really liked the Coffee and Vanilla.

Great Leap Brewery is located in Beijing.
_www.*greatleapbrewing*.com_
Beer list at time of visit






I can't remember what I drank here, but they were also good beers. Price is similar to above with prices ranging between 35RMB to 70RMB.

Boxing Cat Brewery is located in Shanghai and has two locations. I went to the Sinan Mansions location in Xintiandi.
http://www.boxingcatbrewery.com/






Priced here varied between 35RMB to 70RMB too. Again, I drank a few beers so from memory I had the Helles, Porter, Red Lager and the Brawlin' Belgium Witbier. The porter and witbier were a good drink.


----------



## Rieewoldt (4/5/14)

Nice!

I tried some of the slowboat rye IPA in Beijing, it was really good. 

We went to a little place called Home Plate near sanlitun which was owned by a yank

Great food and had an awesome beer list; Rogue, slow boat, dogfish head..


----------



## superdave (18/6/14)

Forgot, I also tried a beer called "Reberg" in Shanghai. Their website looks to be down at the moment, but this is it if it comes back up http://www.rebergbeer.com/. Some internet reviews pan it, but they usually buy the pilsner or other light coloured beer, and whinge about it being cloudy. I tried the dunkel and it was decent I thought; it's no Franziskaner dunkel, but better than the Tsing Tao and Nanjing on offer. It's an unpasteurised beer, so some stores probably don't store it correctly. The best part though, you can ring them up and they will deliver you more beer! I've no idea if they speak English though; website probably has a form on it. I kept the bottle, as it's a nice stainless steel memento, but they do refund 5RMB if you give it back.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/6/14)

Slow Boat brewery was just starting to get set up when I was last there, love China, will have to dig out my 'No I'm not David Beckham" T shirts and go one last time.


----------



## BreadMurderer (20/6/14)

Slow Boat has two locations? Great Leap does. Great Leap's No.6 location is great (where you went) but there No.12 just on the western outskirts of Sanlitun was my favourite, visited twice a week! Got to know the assistant brewer well and the food there was great. A mate of mine works in the Slow Boat pub and even got some of his beers behind the bar (lucky sod). The craft beer scene is fairly taking off in China it seems which is a great thing indeed.


----------



## beanroy (20/6/14)

Oh, this place looks cool. I will love to be here.


----------



## Lofty (28/10/14)

I am in Shanghai now and had some beers and a bite to eat at Boxing Cat in Xintiandi. I thought the ipa great!!! Purchased some glasses for my home bar


----------

